# Accessing Feeds



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

When seeing the "Feeds" items in grey on LyngSat, how does one access those on their receiver? There's no specs as to SR, etc.... is this access with an analog receiver?

T


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Generally, the way to check for feeds is to run a blind search on the satellite. If you think that what you want is definitely where LyngSat says it'll be, then scan just that transponder to see what's available.

A lot of those feeds are available only now and then. Don't be surprised if you look for a particular feed but fail to find it.


----------



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

Problem is, on my PanSat 2500a, when I set up a TP, it needs to have a symbol rate, or it won't save.

blind-search (against IA5) only got the inat'l stuff. I noticed the reporting date of the feed is 2000 anyway, so it probably isn't still there.

Waiting to install my motorized setup - then I can start having some fun....

Thanks for he help, and an extreme thanks for FTAList.com

T


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey Shark, if you look under the column "Video Encryption", is where you will find what type of feed it is, i.e.: NTSC (analog), Digicipher 2 (4dtv), DVB (mpeg 2), etc.
The gray area is described on the chart at the bottom of the page as: feeds, which is just that, meaning occassional, sometimes regular, but not 24/7.
Also, I hope you know, in the 1st column under "Freq. TP" is where you find whether it is C-band or ku-band: for C there's 4 digits, for ku there's 5 digits. You are most likely looking for 5 digit TP's on IA5. There are 100+ channels there, most are foreign, but there are several in English. Most of which are for Globecast and are intended for scrambling, but are sometimes ITC (in the clear).
Hope this helps?

Al


----------



## Sharkonwheels (Jul 22, 2006)

Voom: Yeah - that about answered my question. I know the difference in frequencies for Ku and C - Thanks. What I was asking, you answered - the feed listing was grey, and said NTSC, which means Ku analog, in the case of the (2) IA5 listings in teh Ku area.

At present, I have a Winegard 76cm dish, pansat Ku LNBF, pointed at IA5 - my analog receiver is a Uniden Ultra, which is Ku compatible. How do you set up transponder freq's in analog rx's? Is there such a thing? I set up the satellite (thanks to satellitehelp.com and satellite911.com), but can't figure out how to set up the TP freq I want it to look at?!?

Thanks!


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

Is there anything worth watching on the Ku feeds? What I mean by worth watching is spending some considerable time enjoying a program vs. watching for 5 minutes and realizing it's not worth your time. Just curious...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you mean wild sports feeds, check here: http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/backhaul/

If you mean fun news feeds, I guess it depends on what you enjoy. Some folks like to see correspondents fidget, curse, or otherwise act like real people before delivering reports. Or that could be one of those five-minute things.

If you want to see some of the movies and sports that are scheduled on some Ku FTA channels, go here: http://www.ftalist.com/moviesports.htm

Or you can check the TV listings for some of the channels you can get and see what's coming up. I enjoy Mission: Impossible and Wild Wild West reruns, and right now, the only place I can find them is FTA.


----------

